# Did NeNe Bight off More than She can Chew?



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Yes SS it will likely be a fiasco but a fun one. Don't miss the opportunity to video it. Wish I could be a fly on the wall for it. Thumbsup.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

When they are young everything you show them they soak it up like a sponge and you never know when they will pull that experience out and use it.

Plus, family doing things together is what could pull this country back together.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it’s great that you’re doing this. :yes:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Growing up homemade ice cream in the summer was the greatest treat. 

When they’re older the kids will look back and cherish this experience.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Growing up homemade ice cream in the summer was the greatest treat.
> 
> When they’re older the kids will look back and cherish this experience.


 You've got to know it was a great treat when one had to drive the loose steering Model A 16 miles round trip on a county dirt road ( _up hill both ways _) :vs_laugh: to get a block of ice, put it in a burlap sack and bust it up into usable pieces with the side of the single bit axe and or hammer.




Edit: Edit:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My dad used a burlap bag also.

I always think of my cousins WWII marine husband who died recently at 93 after a wonderful life.

He told me back when he was little his dad drove the long way home so they didn’t pass a place that sold ice cream cones for a nickel cause he didn’t have the nickel an didn’t want his boy to see the store.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It was a great success, BUT , when our daughter-in-law was informed NeNe was going to do this with all 3 kids simultaneously her expression was priceless, like that's impossible.


NeNe and the 9 year old got the ice cream cooked and in the canister so then he and i were out of her hair and busy for about a half hour freezing. Their mother was amazed she pulled that off and those kids had a blast. I only had to go find the 9 year old once to get more ice from the freezer and add it and salt.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, no surprise that those 3 kids are coming back tomorrow for more cooking fun with NeNe. I think the plan is for home made pizza. Her plan is to make the crust early so it can be ready for lunch but the kids will make another crust when they arrive for some kind of single crust apple pie dessert with melted caramel strewed around over it. But i already cheated and bought ice cream. I ain't no dummy.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Did you know there is a dessert pizza?


Ever have home made pepperoni pizza for lunch and while eating there was another batch of bread rising for a dessert pizza of apple, cinnamon, topped with caramel and powdered sugar icing. Each child got to peel their own apple with their great great grand mother's apple peeler. OH, and those kids talked NeNe into another loaf of crazy bread but they'll just eat it plain jane.




Edit: Edit:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Now that looks good and clever too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

You’re a lucky man.


----------

